# OIL for GTI MKV FSI



## Icecrown (Dec 21, 2010)

Whats the best oil for me to use. I have a 08 MKV GTI FSI engine. I live in Los Angeles where the weather is pretty warm most of the time. Im always in need to top it off during my 5k interval oil changes, my engine seems to love draining this oil. Last oil change I used Schaeffers 9000 i believe. Car felt great but I need to top it off again. Anyways im looking to get an oil in bulk so I wont have to worry about buying oil anymore or worrying about what to buy to top it off. What do the real oil heads recommend I get. I have about 28k miles on my car btw.


----------



## branedamag (Mar 8, 2008)

My oil consumption went down dramatically when I changed to Mobil 1 0w-40. I live in the midwest but run it all year. Some don't like it, but I am real happy so far. 2007 FSI.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*502*

a vw 502 spec oil in 5w-40 or mobil 1 0w-40 will serve you well. there are many venders online that carry vw spec oil at reasonable prices. some advertise on this forum.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

imo, the lighter Mobil 1 oils, inc 0w-40 are notorious for consumption.

Start with Rotella Synth 5w-40 after some engine servicing, then PCV tweeks, like a catch can.

Generally, 15w-40 HD is the best top-off oil. Definitely next the end of an OCI, who wants to add $6-$8 oil? In the right climate, 15w-40 is great for NA engines, like 4.2 oil burners. Seen a lot of those engines replaced under warranty. I don't believe tweeks can fix a burned out engine.

On that note, 2-cycle oil in the gas is a nice additive at 500:1.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*nuckle head*



Super Hans said:


> imo, the lighter Mobil 1 oils, inc 0w-40 are notorious for consumption.
> 
> Start with Rotella Synth 5w-40 after some engine servicing, then PCV tweeks, like a catch can.
> 
> ...


he should still be under warranty and useing 502 oil to protect it. nobody needs an oil heavier than a 5w- for anything today. you want the oil to lubrcate as soon as you let go of the starter. he does have a turbo. if you couldn't make it complicated you couldn't do it at all audisquirt.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*by the way*



Super Hans said:


> imo, the lighter Mobil 1 oils, inc 0w-40 are notorious for consumption.
> 
> Start with Rotella Synth 5w-40 after some engine servicing, then PCV tweeks, like a catch can.
> 
> ...


lots of people have great results with m1 0w-40. although i no longer use it, i never had exsess consumption or any problems that were oil related.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Super Hans said:


> imo, the lighter Mobil 1 oils, inc 0w-40 are notorious for consumption.
> 
> Start with Rotella Synth 5w-40 after some engine servicing, then PCV tweeks, like a catch can.
> 
> ...


Wow... not recommending the superior Edge 5w30?

the the 2-cycle oil confirms that you're Audi Junkie.

And I actually agree with you about the Rotella T6.

however, you don't need the engine tweaks. The Catch can is "nice to have", but doesn't do anything for Direct injection intake valve buildup.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*soup*

all of a sudden you're silent. hope you're ok and current on your meds.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Icecrown said:


> Whats the best oil for me to use. Im always in need to top it off during my 5k interval oil changes, my engine seems to love draining this oil. Last oil change I used Schaeffers 9000 i believe. Car felt great but I need to top it off again. Anyways im looking to get an oil in bulk




For a high-consumption engine, 0w-40 would be one of the last oils I'd recommend.

:screwy:

It's almost comical.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*yes you are*



Super Hans said:


> For a high-consumption engine, 0w-40 would be one of the last oils I'd recommend.
> 
> :screwy:
> 
> It's almost comical.


almost comical


----------

